# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Υφασμάτινο καλώδιο ατμού

## sdancer75

Γνωρίζει κανένας αν κυκλοφορεί υφασμάτινο καλώδιο για τις σωλήνες ατμού ενός σίδερου philips ? 

Το ύφασμα συρρικνώθηκε και πλέον εμφανίζονται οι σωληνώσεις του ατμού. Θα ήθελα να το αντικαταστήσω αλλά πέραν από τα υφασμάτινα καλώδια ρεύματος δεν έχω βρει αντίστοιχα κούφια για τις σωλήνες ατμού.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.p...feq8a5a9egimj0

 Εάν  λες  κάτι  όπως  το  ανωτέρω, εκτός  από  αντικατάσταση, βρες  υφασμάτινη  μονωτική  ταινία  και  κάνε  μια  επικάλυψη  από  πάνω  όπου  έχει  φύγει. 

https://www.toolsales.gr/kolles-tain...ikes/tesa.html

54228c41f278a.jpg

----------


## sdancer75

> http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.p...feq8a5a9egimj0
> 
>  Εάν  λες  κάτι  όπως  το  ανωτέρω, εκτός  από  αντικατάσταση, βρες  υφασμάτινη  μονωτική  ταινία  και  κάνε  μια  επικάλυψη  από  πάνω  όπου  έχει  φύγει. 
> 
> https://www.toolsales.gr/kolles-tain...ikes/tesa.html
> 
> 54228c41f278a.jpg


Καλημέρα,

Το έκανα στην αρχή και στο τέλος του καλωδίου με ταινία υφασμάτινη. Πέραν βέβαια ότι αισθητικά το αποτέλεσμα δεν ήταν και πολύ καλό, σταδιακά το πρόβλημα επιδεινώθηκε με αποτέλεσμα από το σημείο του ατμοσίδερου να έχει συρικνωθεί άλλο μισό μέτρο. Ε! δεν μπορώ να βάλω σε όλο το καλώδιο ταινία .... Θα πρέπει να δοθεί μια οριστική λύση. 

Θα ρωτήσω στον kourlaba και στο eparts και βλέπουμε, απλά ΔΕΝ είδα γενικά να πωλούνται τέτοιου είδους καλώδια (περαν αυτών του ρεύματος).....

----------


## vasilimertzani

http://giaples.gr/index.php?route=pr...product_id=753

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Το έκανα στην αρχή και στο τέλος του καλωδίου με ταινία υφασμάτινη. Πέραν βέβαια ότι αισθητικά το αποτέλεσμα δεν ήταν και πολύ καλό, σταδιακά το πρόβλημα επιδεινώθηκε με αποτέλεσμα από το σημείο του ατμοσίδερου να έχει συρικνωθεί άλλο μισό μέτρο. Ε! δεν μπορώ να βάλω σε όλο το καλώδιο ταινία .... Θα πρέπει να δοθεί μια οριστική λύση. 
> 
> Θα ρωτήσω στον kourlaba και στο eparts και βλέπουμε, απλά ΔΕΝ είδα γενικά να πωλούνται τέτοιου είδους καλώδια (περαν αυτών του ρεύματος).....


 Ο  σύνδεσμος  που  έβαλα  http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.p...feq8a5a9egimj0 είναι  καλώδιο, σωλήνα  ατμού  σε  ένα. Όπως  λέμε  και  σαμπουάν  και  μαλακτικό, και  κουλούρι  και  τυρί.

----------


## sdancer75

> Ο  σύνδεσμος  που  έβαλα  http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.p...feq8a5a9egimj0 είναι  καλώδιο, σωλήνα  ατμού  σε  ένα. Όπως  λέμε  και  σαμπουάν  και  μαλακτικό, και  κουλούρι  και  τυρί.


Ναι τώρα το πρόσεξα... λογικά θα κάνει ! Θα μιλήσω μαζί τους. Thanks !

----------


## sdancer75

> http://giaples.gr/index.php?route=pr...product_id=753


Είναι από stirella αλλά ίσως να κάνει και για το philips ! Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## sdancer75

Υπάρχει στο eaprts.gr (αυθεντικό) αλλά με τιμή 44,24 + έξοδα αποστολής πάει too much. 

http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=55951#tabtech

Θα δοκιμάσω αυτό της stirella - γενικής χρήσης με 10 ευρώ. Οι επαφές των καλωδίων 4 pin είναι οκ για το σωληνάκι ατμού 8mm ελπίζω να ταιριάζει !

----------


## sdancer75

> Είναι από stirella αλλά ίσως να κάνει και για το philips ! Ευχαριστώ !


Δούλεψε μια χαρά με το ατμοσίδερο philips. Να δούμε πόσο θα κρατήσει !

----------

